# Very nice kitten free to good home



## canyonrunner331 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, we live near a truck stop in Jackson GA and have found a cat that my family can no longer keep due to being tight on money and our other cat not liking it.

Pictures Below

It is a very nice cat and we would love to keep it, but we just cannot afford it at the moment.
It get along great with everyone and both our dogs and the other cat, but our first cat doesn't like it.

Please PM me if you have any questions or if you are interested.

Can meet somewhere or you can come here.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, I live in Monroe, GA and it looks like we're about 45mi apart and could meet in Covington, GA. 

If you could do the leg-work and get her accepted into an adoption program w/in 25mi of me, I will take her from you and foster her for that agency. 

I am familiar with the town of Athens, GA.
There is a new PetsMart with an adoption center inside at Loganville, GA. 
I foster for the PetsMart in Conyers, GA (_For Paws Sake_ http://www.forpawssake.org/index.shtml ) and if you can get her accepted there, I already am familiar with their process.

Let me know if this will work for you.
heidi =^..^=


----------

